# Clock cleaning fluid



## Graham Linton (Sep 25, 2020)

Hello

I would like some advice about clock cleaning fluid and what is the best kind to buy? I'd also like to clean up some brass door plates. Can anyone suggest a brand or point me in the right direction. Found two on eBay Horolene and one called priory. Thanks Graham


----------



## Graham Linton (Sep 25, 2020)

Can anyone help with this please?


----------



## Dell (Nov 24, 2019)

Hi Graham

sorry for the late reply but anything that contains ammonia ( but not to much )as it if left in to long it can affect the brass, I use priory No 1 from priory polishes, Horolene is expensive and I don't think it is any better.

Dell

( DON'T BREATH THE VAPOUR)


----------



## James the restorer (Jun 24, 2021)

I also use Priory Polishes, No 1 Ammoniated Clock Cleaning Concentrate Solution as it is a very reasonable price and works better than others that I have tried. Make sure you ware a mask or clean in a well ventilated area.


----------

